# Attitude Daksha Tab @ Rs 5,399 (ICS, capacitive, 3800mAh)  )



## kool (Apr 26, 2012)

Whenever i make my mind to buy any android tab, next day new tab launches in market. Guys, what you think about this tab?

*Attitude Daksha Tablets Specification :*


    Android 4.0 *ICS* tablet .
    7-inch WVGA 
    5-point *capacitive* touchscreen. 
    1.2GHz ARM Cortex A8 processor (1.5GHz) 
    512 MB DDR3 RAM. 
*  HDMI port,*
    microSD slot
    3.5 mm audio out
    micro USB port 
    OTG connector for 3G USB dongle. 
*1080p full HD video streaming *
    400 MHz GPU. 
*3,800 mAh* li-Pol battery 
    Wi-Fi 
    0.3 MP front facing camera with an option of getting a 2.0 MP camera.



Source: Attitude Daksha Tablets Specification, Features & Price in India Rs 5,399 ? Techadda
*www.gogi.in/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/Telmoco-attitude-daksha.jpg


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 26, 2012)

If the after sales support exists and the specs are real, this is a f**king steal for the price, if not 'china maal, chale to chaand tak, varna shaam tak'

Why you are no read the fine print!?!?!?!?!?

*Attitude Daksha is initially set off to launch at schools, professional institutions, and corporate houses and will be available in the market from May 15.*

Perhaps the little brother of the much controversial Aakash a.k.a. 'good 4 nothing'?


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 26, 2012)

Nicely said  

Great specs for its price. And what's that 1.5GHz? Is it 1.2GHz or 1.5GHz?


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 26, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> Nicely said
> 
> Great specs for its price. And what's that 1.5GHz? Is it 1.2GHz or 1.5GHz?



As the source site says


> 1.2GHz ARM Cortex A8 processor (1.5GHz)


My gut instinct says this deal is not a real one, oh come on when the whole world is selling 1.2Ghz based phones for 10k+, how on earth can this emerging from nowhere company sell its warez for 5.4k? and it even has a 





> dedicated 400 MHz GPU


 as the source quotes. Also no news about onboard storage?

My intuition says this is a hoax, as the specs are not possible for 5.4k, unless you steal the hardware from factory, constantly.


Android 4.0 ICS tablet *Ok, this is free*
7-inch WVGA *Acceptable*
5-point capacitive touchscreen * Believable*
1.2GHz ARM Cortex A8 processor (1.5GHz) *Only in 2020, when computers have Thz processors*
512 MB DDR3 RAM *Somewhat acceptable*
HDMI port *Okay*
microSD slot *Okay*
3.5 mm audio out *Okay*
micro USB port *Okay*
OTG connector for 3G USB dongle *Okay*
1080p full HD video streaming *Okay*
400 MHz GPU *Joke*
3,800 mAh li-Pol battery *Okay*
Wi-Fi *??, really? quit Ipad now?*
0.3 MP front facing camera with an option of getting a 2.0 MP camera *Are you kidding me? 35 mpg car with an option to get 100mpg!?*

The future of this baby is similar to Aakash, full of controversies, atleast until it makes its debut and someone rips it open to see the authenticity of the hardware , somebody lend me time and somebody else lend me hardware knowledge

Different sources, different specs
Attitude Daksha Tablet Review, Price and Specifications
They say it has Gingerbread

The device looks 5h1t to me btw, nothing more than a china tablet which you won't be happy to use among your friends for being tagged as "Hatt sala, china maal".

Better buy HCL Me, as its cheap and does the job.


----------



## miltus_31 (Apr 27, 2012)

its must be based on allwinner a10 soc, what micromax funbook and nxg xtab a10 is using.


----------



## azzu (Apr 27, 2012)

montsa007 said:


> As the source site says
> 
> My gut instinct says this deal is not a real one, oh come on when the whole world is selling 1.2Ghz based phones for 10k+, how on earth can this emerging from nowhere company sell its warez for 5.4k?


your gut instinct is wrong here,,,
may be 1.2Ghz phones are above 10k but not tablets  (funbook which has similar hardware is at 6.5k ) so its not an miracle , at what attitude is providing



montsa007 said:


> My intuition says this is a hoax, as the specs are not possible for 5.4k, unless you steal the hardware from factory, constantly.


again your intuation is wrong here..
and i guess (and iam pretty sure)  they aint stealin the hardware from factory 


montsa007 said:


> 1.2GHz ARM Cortex A8 processor (1.5GHz) *Only in 2020, when computers have Thz processors*
> 400 MHz GPU *Joke*
> 0.3 MP front facing camera with an option of getting a 2.0 MP camera *Are you kidding me? 35 mpg car with an option to get 100mpg!?*


wake up buddy.. 1.2Ghz A8 proccy are already on tablets well below 7k (note : funbok , vedee) and 400 Mhz GPu isnt a joke its reality
wats so suprising in providing option for a better camera.. ? 



montsa007 said:


> The future of this baby is similar to Aakash, full of controversies, atleast until it makes its debut and someone rips it open to see the authenticity of the hardware ,


on this i have to agree with you.. 
but hopefully they wont make us wait (fingers crossed)



montsa007 said:


> The device looks 5h1t to me btw, nothing more than a china tablet which you won't be happy to use among your friends for being tagged as "Hatt sala, china maal".


if you buy , hardware to impress your friends or for nt being tagged as you say by your friends , then i guess 25+ k Ipad is good for you(for the work which even a 6k tablet does)..

No hard feelings...


----------



## miltus_31 (Apr 28, 2012)

azzu said:


> if you buy , hardware to impress your friends or for nt being tagged as you say by your friends , then i guess 25+ k Ipad is good for you(for the work which even a 6k tablet does)..



+1 

 And remember that Apple products are also manufactured in china.


----------



## webgenius (Apr 28, 2012)

> Better buy HCL Me, as its cheap and does the job


I would rather stay away from HCL ME. It has no access to Android Market. I would rather go with Micromax Funbook or the new tab from Karbonn (If it is available in market now).


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Apr 28, 2012)

i am planning to buy a tablet ....but these launch of new tabs are confusing me day by day


----------



## KDroid (Apr 28, 2012)

This one is almost similar to Micromax Funbook. Similar specifications. Similar looks.


----------



## azzu (Apr 28, 2012)

Blue Ripazah said:


> i am planning to buy a tablet ....but these launch of new tabs are confusing me day by day



Bought funbook a week ago..
and gotta tell you iam suprised by its awesomeness..
play's every HD game you throw at it , Plays 1080p videos flawlessly , Has Great build, looker in every angle ,  and much more..

the only thing is , screen isnt as much as you expect..
looks pixeleted at some points..
but still More than worth the price


----------



## Charley (Apr 29, 2012)

montsa007 said:


> If the after sales support exists and the specs are real, this is a f**king steal for the price, if not 'china maal, chale to chaand tak, varna shaam tak'



I doubt after sales support will be that good.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 29, 2012)

kool said:


> Whenever i make my mind to buy any android tab, next day new tab launches in market. Guys, what you think about this tab?
> 
> *Attitude Daksha Tablets Specification :*
> 
> ...


Dafuq did i just read?
Oh..... Is that camera removable.
X:Shopkeeper i want a 2mp camera with that tablet
shopkeeper:Wait let me remove the 0.3 mp and place a 2mp one


----------



## stonecaper (Apr 29, 2012)

if somehow it can also play mp4s and mkvs it will be a Killer movie/tv show Player on-the-go device


----------



## theserpent (Apr 29, 2012)

Doesnt the image on the display look more like windows 8 os?


----------



## kool (May 2, 2012)

Blue Ripazah said:


> i am planning to buy a tablet ....but these launch of new tabs are confusing me day by day


same confusion here too.....  KARBONN, FUNBOOK, AAKASH 7C, VIDEE etc..


----------



## Tenida (May 2, 2012)

kool said:


> same confusion here too.....  KARBONN, FUNBOOK, AAKASH 7C, VIDEE etc..



Don't confuse get the funbook eyes closed within 7k. 
Reason its far better than others at same price category.

*6-8k *
Micromax funbook
*8-10K *
iberry Auxus AX02-It has 1GB of ram.

*11-12K*
Ainol Nova7 Elf
¤1024*600 Resooution screen
¤1GB of Ram
¤8GB onboard storage
¤ 3800 mah battery
*12-14K*
Ainol Nova 7 Aurora
¤ 7'' inch ips panel display with 1024*600
Rest same as ELF.


----------



## techlover (May 2, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Don't confuse get the funbook eyes closed within 7k.
> Reason its far better than others at same price category.
> 
> *12-14K*
> ...



You forgot Blackberry Playbook? ...Though it doesnt run on android still its awesome for 14k


----------



## kool (May 10, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Don't confuse get the funbook eyes closed within 7k.
> Reason its far better than others at same price category.
> 
> *6-8k *
> ...


 I'm not buying FUNBOOK for 2 reason:
1) No SIM slot, and i dont have wi-fi at my home. Only Wired BSNL bb Rs.500 combo plan.
2)battery backup is not good, only 2800mAh


----------



## montsa007 (May 10, 2012)

Iball Slide is good for you then.


----------



## Tenida (May 10, 2012)

kool said:


> I'm not buying FUNBOOK for 2 reason:
> 1) No SIM slot,
> *You will not find sim card support in budget tablet. Sim support  only available on Samsung galaxy tab*
> 
> ...


Replied in *green*


----------



## montsa007 (May 11, 2012)

^Iball Slide is priced at 12-14k and has sim card support, much cheaper than Galaxy Tab 

Wake up Sid!

As for wifi hotspot, you can turn the BSNL thingy into a hotspot using a router, no sweat.


----------



## esumitkumar (May 11, 2012)

does funbook support 2G SIM in dongle ?


----------



## Tenida (May 11, 2012)

montsa007 said:


> ^Iball Slide is priced at 12-14k and has sim card support, much cheaper than Galaxy Tab
> 
> Wake up Sid!
> 
> As for wifi hotspot, you can turn the BSNL thingy into a hotspot using a router, no sweat.



You need to wake up mate. From where you have seen that iball slide has sim support?? Read some specs or review before posting.

iBall Slide Android 2.3 Tablet &ndash; A complete User Review. Hacking and Rooting the iBall Slide – Piece of Mind : Reviews of Android devices, iOS devices. Talks about SEO, Wordpress, software development and online business.


----------



## montsa007 (May 11, 2012)

Tenida said:


> You need to wake up mate. From where you have seen that iball slide has sim support?? Read some specs or review before posting.
> 
> iBall Slide Android 2.3 Tablet &ndash; A complete User Review. Hacking and Rooting the iBall Slide – Piece of Mind : Reviews of Android devices, iOS devices. Talks about SEO, Wordpress, software development and online business.



I was in a bad state of mind working between office tasks, trying to find some differences in a balance sheet and in that confusion replied Iball has sim support, instead of USB Support, my sincere apologies for any inconvenience caused to anyone.

I simply hate finances, they screw your brains


----------



## ajaybc (May 11, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Don't confuse get the funbook eyes closed within 7k.
> Reason its far better than others at same price category.
> 
> *6-8k *
> ...



I bought Novo 7 Elf from Ali Express a few weeks back for Rs.8600. It is really awesome. Default ROM is a meh.. but after flashing Elvish ROM it works really great.


----------



## papul1993 (May 11, 2012)

azzu said:


> Bought funbook a week ago..
> and gotta tell you iam suprised by its awesomeness..
> play's every HD game you throw at it , Plays 1080p videos flawlessly , Has Great build, looker in every angle ,  and much more..
> 
> ...



Planning to buy it too. How is the battery life?


----------



## kool (May 12, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Replied in *green*



I wish Micromax will launch anothet funbook v2 with SIM slot


----------

